
Walmart sells its UK Asda business to hone its focus on competing with Amazon - Eurongreyjoy
https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/30/walmart-retreats-from-its-uk-asda-business-to-hone-its-focus-on-competing-with-amazon/
======
edf13
Not read the full article above - but I'm aware that Walmart is keeping circa
40% ownership in the final merged group... that's if the competition authority
in the UK gives it the go-ahead (Which is a big hurdle).

